# PHP et apache

## Walmarde

Ca fonctionne pas !!!   :Mad:  La je suis à boute. J'ai beau lire les forums ya rien qui marche !!   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Mon serveur apache fonctionne très bien mais lorsque je lis des fichier php et bien je vois toute le code safficher. J'aurais besoin de voir de facon précise les étapes d'installation pour que mon serveur apache puisse lire les fichier php. 

Venez pas me dire qu'il y a deja des Post dans le forum qui parle de ca car je le sais !!! Si je vous le demande c'est parce que ca fait un méchant boute que je cherche le moyen de faire marcher ste marde là et la je suis vraiment écoeurer. Le plaisir que j'ai a utiliser Gentoo commence a diminuer surtout quand il y a des distro comme redhat où le serveur apache avec php fonctionne lors de la premiere installation.

Aidez-moi SVP ! Je veux pas retourner avec Redhat   :Wink: 

----------

## Tucs

Tout d'abord, il faut emerge le mod_php et apache2.

Si mod_php ne compile pas, il faut modifier les flags :

```

USE="apache2" emerge mod_php

```

Si ça ne compile toujours pas, il faut installer le sun-jdk, puis il faut utiliser la vms de sun avec l'outil java-config.

```

java-config --set-system-vm=sun-jdk-1.4.1.02

env-update

source /etc/profile

USE="apache2" emerge mod_php

```

Ensuite dans /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf, il faut rajouter :

```

<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

</IfDefine>

```

Ensuite dans /etc/conf.d/apache2, il faut rajouter ou décommenter :

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

```

----------

## Walmarde

J'ai oublier de mentionner que j'utilise apache1

----------

## broly

poste ton fichier de conf apache ainsi que celui de php ci ta fait un include !

Qu'est ce que te dis apache dans ses logs ??

----------

## arlequin

Bon, ce genre de pbm je connais... enfin, pour les avoir rencontrés.

Lors de ma dernière install, j'ai simplement fait un 'emerge mod_php' (après une install fraîche, donc sans apache), et tout marche nickel.

Ceci dit, dans le fichier de config d'apache, j'i mit des # devant les '<IfDefine>':

```
#<IfDefine PHP4> 

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so 

#</IfDefine> 
```

Voilà. J'ai pas les paramètres de la variable USE sous la mains, désolé.

----------

## px

faut peut-etre mettre la ligne add application type httpd/php .php .php3 .php4 ou un truc du meme ordre

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Merci px !   Il fallait que j'ajoute le code suivant dans le fichier commonapache.conf

```

AddType application/x-httpd .php .php3 .php4

```

Merci à vous tous aussi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

Hey comment je fais pour effacer mes posts en passant ???

----------

## Koon

Clique sur Edit puis Delete Post... ou bien sur la ptite croix à droite.

Sinon ptet qu'un gentil mod le fera pour toi  :Wink: 

-K

----------

## px

 :Wink:  c pas grave

----------

## arlequin

Je crois que là, il t'est éternellement reconnaissant...

C'est le second effet Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## px

ouep ou sinon c'est qu'il a mal configuré son XF86Config : )

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas de systeme de modification automatique du apache.conf avec un ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-machin/mod_php.ebuild config ?

----------

## vibidoo

oui dans la dernière version d'install de apache + mysql + php il faut juste faire 

```

emerge apache mod_php mysql 

/usr/bin/mysql_install_db 

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1/mod_php-4.3.1.ebuild config 

nano /etc/conf.d/apache (uncomment the line with "PHP4") 

APACHE_OPTS=’’   -PHP4’’

au lieux de

#APACHE_OPTS=

/etc/init.d/mysql start 

/etc/init.d/apache start 

rc-update add apache default

rc-update add mysql default

```

Et surtout il faut mettre 

USE="–java –qt"

car sinon on a une erreur lors de la compilation de php-4.3.1

----------

## vibidoo

au fait 

comment on fait pour faire que mysql arrête de mettre tout les query dans /var/log/mysql/mysql.log ?

le simple fait de consulter une page relier à une base mysql  ,rempli le mysql.log de query

----------

## px

je pense que c'est ca que tu cherches:

http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/Log_Files.html

----------

## vibidoo

j'avais déjà lu ce passage 

et ce que je comprends pas c'est que pour démarrer mysql 

c'est juste /etc/init.d/mysql start 

et quand on regarde dans /etc/init.d/mysql et les fichier associé il n'y a pas de passage de --with-log=..

est que ça se passe lors de la compilation de mysql ?

----------

## px

a mon avis ca doit etre dans un des fichiers du /etc/mysql ou sinon c dans la config du syslog... Aucune idée en fait  :Very Happy: 

----------

